# Alternative mixer to a stick blender



## itunu (Dec 29, 2013)

Today, instead of using a stick blender to mix lotion, I tested another mixing device - a model boat/ship propellor with shaft attached to a drill. 

Here it is in action - emulsification: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZBG8fDl7KU&feature=youtu.be 

and in this vid (recorded slightly later) you can see the actual propellors - http://youtu.be/xolWq-perTE 

I think it worked well despite the drill being on slow (didn't realise how to turn it to fast until later)!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Dec 29, 2013)

I had thought about doing something like that before my wife bought me a nice new stick blender.  As long as the shaft and prop are made of non reactive metals it should be ok.  Shaft looks like stainless steel, and prop looks like brass?
Just be careful you don't lift the prop up too far while mixing.


----------



## itunu (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes that what exactly my thought - how reactive? I checked it out with a cosmetic chemist who said brass is fine and yes the rest is stainless steel.

The mixer is much more powerful than my stick blender.  I tend to make very thick body butter type lotions (not like the one in the video which is v thin) which my stick blender can't even move so am pleased I found a cheap alternative which is powerful enough to actually move the lotion around.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahhhh!!!  Put some gloves on!!!


----------



## TVivian (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh it's lotion!!!! I thought it was soap! Haha.. Carry on..


----------



## Dahila (Dec 29, 2013)

I thought is a soap too.  I use stick blender Kitchen aid, for all lotions and creams and it works fantastic.  I tend to mix it a few seconds then leave it alone for 5 minutes and I go back to mixing.  In time between mixing it cools down and it is easier to emulsify it .


----------



## itunu (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, looks a bit like soap!!

I've not had issues with emulsifying my lotion but wanted to find a more powerful alternative.  I was considering a homogenizer but they are outrageously expensive.  Happy the propellors work.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 29, 2013)

That's the coolest!  Gets closer to Emeril Lagassi's "boat motor blender" concept.  That always cracked me up!


----------

